# Wettkampffutter



## Primsfischer (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle Zusammen,
Nächstes Jahr stehen für mich mehrere Wettkampffischen auf Friedfische aller Art.|bigeyes
Ich will mit Feeder -und Matchrute loslegen.
Bis zu den Terminen will ich mir einen Futtermix oder besser gesagt mehrere Futtermixe zusammenstellen und verbessern.
Die Fischen finden zum einen in einem sehr flachen großen See mit hohem Kleinfischbestand statt. Zum zweiten in mehr oder weniger großen Fließgewässern mit mittelstarker Strömung statt.
Jetzt mein Anliegen, ich bräuchte: 
1. Ein Rezept für einen Basismix für den flachen See, möglichst ein Mix der die kleinen Fische ein wenig aussortiert und etwas mehr große Fische wie Karpfen und Brassen anspricht.
2. Ein Rezept für einen Basismix für den Fluss, mit relativ hohem Nährwert.

Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Antworten und Petri Heil


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (30. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich auch auf die Laune der Fische.

Ich könnte dir jetzt etliche Rezepte posten, aber ob das was bringt ist die andere Sache.

Es kommt zusätzlich noch auf die Jahreszeit, Fressverhalten und beschaffenheit des Gewässers an. Ist das Wasser eher klar oder trüb. Wie schnell fließt der Fluss und wieviel natürliche Nahrung ist dort vorhanden. Was ist das hauptnahrungsangebot usw...

Wenn du Wettfischen sagst werden dort wahrscheinlich mehrere andere Angler sein.  

Du solltest dir über die ganzen Dinge mal gedanken machen. 

Wenn das kleinfisch aufgebot dort so extrem größer ist wie die großen Fische würde ich mir mal gedanken machen ob die Masse nicht zum Ziel führt. 

Wenn du dort in einer Stunde 40 Rotaugen von 80gr. pro Stück fängst in der selben Zeit aber nur drei Brassen von 500 gramm pro Stück bist du mit den Rotaugen besser bedient.
 Es gibt noch soviel andere Faktoren die mir in den Frühmorgentlichen Stunden nicht einfallen. 

Aber ein Allheilmittel das zum Gewinn führt hat hier keiner.

Und einfach ausprobieren alleine an dem Gewässern beingt dich auch nicht weiter da fängt meistens jedes Futter solange nicht zwanzig andere Angler dort anwesend sind.


----------



## Primsfischer (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten
Ich hatte mir ein Rezept aus Einzelmehlen vorgestellt, dass ich dann mit Lockstoffen und Fertigfuttersorten verfeinern will.
An dem See wird nur 1-2mal jährlich gefischt, allerdings springen die Fische trotzdem auf aller Art von Futtermehlen an.
Zu den Flüssen kann ich nicht viel sagen, da immer andere Flüsse befischt werden, die ich teilweise auch noch nie befischt habe. Ich wollte mein Hausgewässer 1m- max.2,5m tief , maximal 25m breit und mit sehr ruhiger Strömung, die Fische ernähren sich hier von Bachflohkrebsen und sonstigem Kleingetier)  als Testgewässer benutzen.                                                                                                Am besten wäre für den Fluss ein halbwegs universell einsetzbarer Basismix den ich vor Ort den Verhältnissen anpassen kann.

Die Idee mit dem Tortenboden gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. 

Masse statt Klasse kann natürlich auch erfolgreich sein. Vielleicht sollte ich im See auf ein Doppelstrategie setzen, eine Rute auf große Fische vielleicht mit Method Feeder und Haarmontage und mir mit der Matchrute Chancen auf beides offen halten.

Jahreszeitlich spielt sich alles im Sommer bzw. im frühen Herbst ab. Also untersteigen die Wassertemperaturen 12-15*C vermutlich nicht.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen "Geheimtipp" mit dem ich mich oder besser gesagt mein Futter von anderen Anglern und deren Futter abheben kann?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Hier kannst du dir mal durchlesen für was die einzelnen Mehle geeignet sind.

http://www.feederecke.de/mehle.html

Wenn du unten auf die einzelnen Mehle klickst, wird angezeigt für was sie geeignet sind und wieviel Prozent enthalten sein sollen. So kannst du dir ganz leicht zusammenreimen wie du dein Futter zusammenstellen kannst.

Das abheben von den anderen Anglern ist immer ganz schwierig, dazu müsstest du wissen was sie benutzen.

Früher hab ich auch immer bei den Hegefischen in meinen Vereinen mitgemacht und allerhand Zeit investiert. Bei uns waren zum Beispiel Zuckmückenlarven verboten. Ein ganz schlauer hat immer ein paar an den Kontrollen vorbei geschmuggelt und die ersten Jahre immer den ersten Platz gemacht. Bis er erwischt wurde 
 Falls Zuckis bei euch erlaubt sind würde ich die auf jedenfall empfehlen  (eingentlich sogar Pflicht)
 Ansonsten einfach testen. Mal süss mal Fischig das kommt auf die Fische an. 

Wenn die meisten nur süsse atraktoren verwenden würde ich wahrscheinlich auf Fischige zusätze setzen. Es sei denn es ist im vorhinein bekannt das an dem Gewässer mit Fischig nichts läuft. 

Der Tip mit dem Biskuit Boden ist alt und gut. Kann man machen.

Es gibt halt mittlerweile Tausende zusätze, manchmal muss man da auf sein Bauchgefühl hören. Das bringt die Zeit und Erfahrung mit sich.

Ach ja und jetzt kommt wieder der obligatorische Euro ins Sparschwein für die alte Floskel 
Hab vertrauen in dein Futter.

Hier im Forum findest du noch sehr viel hilfreiche Tips zu Futter zusammensetzungen und wann und wie diese Anzuwenden sind.
Falls dir das nicht reicht, Freund Google hat auch noch Tips


----------



## Primsfischer (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Danke für die Tips


----------



## Primsfischer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

OK, werd mal mit Pellets und anderen Partikeln herumexperimentieren,
vlt. auch mal mit Fischmehlen, Blutmehl etc. 

Ob es aus finanzieller Sicht rentabel ist, interessiert mich weniger, gutes Futter kostet aus dem Laden meist auch seinen Preis.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Lach das Futter  da  hat man eben seine Probleme überhaupt wenn sich viele Proteine und Aminosäuren enthalten  da hab ich eben meine speziell auf Bio Lebensmittel grundlagen  .
Herstelle  und die auch erfolg reich bis jezt getstet hab an  Salzach ,Donau,Nekar und Mosel  und ergebnisse  waren immer  weit über den erwartungen   denn   Futter ist immer nur  so gut wie die Herstellung
und Zutaten  aslo  dann allen noch hir einen guten Rutsch ins 2014
lg


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



Primsfischer schrieb:


> OK, werd mal mit Pellets und anderen Partikeln herumexperimentieren,
> vlt. auch mal mit Fischmehlen, Blutmehl etc.
> 
> Ob es aus finanzieller Sicht rentabel ist, interessiert mich weniger, gutes Futter kostet aus dem Laden meist auch seinen Preis.



macht alles schnell satt-wenn der Fisch da ist -verschwindet er auch wieder schnell.
Richtige Rezepte wird dir keiner verraten-denn das kostet Jahre und solche Rezepte werden mehr gehütet als die eigene Frau.
Versuche die diversen Standardrezepte deinen Gewässer anzupassen.Die Überlegung Blutmehl,Fischmehl oder Pellets lässt aber erahnen das du noch viel Erfahrung brauchst um erfolgreich zu sein.
Stippen ist halt nicht einfach-sieht aber für Außenstehende so aus,wenn alles richtig gemacht wurde.
Und es liegt nicht immer am Futterrezept-selbst das beste Futter fängt nichts, wenn es falsch angefeuchtet wurde.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



Primsfischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich im See auf ein Doppelstrategie setzen, eine Rute auf große Fische vielleicht mit Method Feeder und Haarmontage und mir mit der Matchrute Chancen auf beides offen halten.



Wenn Du mit zwei Ruten fischen darfst, ist das sicher die beste Strategie!

:mMit der Matchrute fischt Du hochkonzentriert und gehst nur auf Masse.
Die Methodfeeder (mit Selbsthakmontage) braucht keinerlei weiter Aufmerksamkeit.
Aber wenn dort was beißt, dann lohnt es sich wenigstens...


----------



## Primsfischer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Erfahrung im Thema Stippfischen muss ich noch mehr sammeln. Ich bin auch eher Allrounder. 
Aber mit 15 Jahren hab ich ja noch genug Zeit um diese zu sammeln.
Das mir keiner sein "super-geheim-Rezept " verraten wird war mir klar, am Feinschliff will ich ja auch selbst arbeiten, es ging mir nur um eine Basis auf der ich aufbauen kann. 


Meine Rede mit der Doppelstrategie


----------



## ranndale (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Moin 
also an Deiner stelle würde ich Fertigfutter nehmen und es an Deine Bedürfnisse versuchen anzupassen.
Erfahrungen zu sammeln was Bindung und Verhalten vom Futter im Wasser angeht,da hast Du sicher erstmal ein paar Jahre zu tun.

Welches Futter ist aktiv welches nicht wie feuchte ich an oder wann usw. .Beim Feedern gibt es ja auchnoch ein paar sachen zu beachten wie z.B lösung aus dem Korb und Dipps.
Was hast du denn für Weiten zu bewältigen bei der Matchangelei?
Noch ein Tipp, wenn Du kleiner Fluss schreibst mit mittlerer Strömung, schreib uns mal die Posengewichte die dort gefischt werden, damit wir eine genaue Vorstellung bekommen.
also wie gesagt ich würde mich an deiner stelle versuchen Futter an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Wie z.B für Rotaugen gerösteter Hanf und in der Strömung Erde,Lehm oder Sand.
Gruss rann#h


----------



## Schuppi 56 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> macht alles schnell satt-wenn der Fisch da ist -verschwindet er auch wieder schnell.
> Richtige Rezepte wird dir keiner verraten-denn das kostet Jahre und solche Rezepte werden mehr gehütet als die eigene Frau.
> Versuche die diversen Standardrezepte deinen Gewässer anzupassen.Die Überlegung Blutmehl,Fischmehl oder Pellets lässt aber erahnen das du noch viel Erfahrung brauchst um erfolgreich zu sein.
> Stippen ist halt nicht einfach-sieht aber für Außenstehende so aus,wenn alles richtig gemacht wurde.
> Und es liegt nicht immer am Futterrezept-selbst das beste Futter fängt nichts, wenn es falsch angefeuchtet wurde.


 Sicher   anfeuchten  aber  die Zusammensetzung ist das non plus ultra  und da wird wohl keiner  aus dem nähkästen plaudern  denn wie du sagst es stecken jahre drin und unzählige test  wo man sogar am wasser um gemischt hat und  dann an die ergebnisse zu kommen   aber Futter aleine macht das Kraut nicht fett d a stecken noch andere sachen drin 
lg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



ranndale schrieb:


> Moin
> also an Deiner stelle würde ich Fertigfutter nehmen und es an Deine Bedürfnisse versuchen anzupassen.
> Erfahrungen zu sammeln was Bindung und Verhalten vom Futter im Wasser angeht,da hast Du sicher erstmal ein paar Jahre zu tun.
> 
> Welches Futter ist aktiv welches nicht wie feuchte ich an oder wann usw. #h




Das hast du sicherlich recht.
Für deine Wettkämpfe dieses Jahr wäre es sicherlich vorteilhaft erstmal mit hochwertigem Fertigfutter anzufangen und es dann anzupassen.

Außerhalb würde ich dann Erfahrung im Mischen von Einzelmehlen sammeln. Denn irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen. Ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und wenn du dir dann sicher bist, kamnst du es bei deinen Wettkämfen testen.

Natürlich vorausgesetzt du Interessierst dich für das Thema und hast das nötige kleingeld.
Denn günstig ist das auch nicht.

Viel Glück im neuen Jahr dabei.


----------



## Primsfischer (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



ranndale schrieb:


> Moin
> also an Deiner stelle würde ich Fertigfutter nehmen und es an Deine Bedürfnisse versuchen anzupassen.
> Erfahrungen zu sammeln was Bindung und Verhalten vom Futter im Wasser angeht,da hast Du sicher erstmal ein paar Jahre zu tun.
> 
> ...



Posengewichte fische ich dort bis max. 1,5g, die Pose ist dann zwar sehr schwer kontrollierbar und die Schnurverlegung wird auch etwas erschwert, aber die Fische dort sind aus natürlichen Beständen und extrem vorsichtig, deshalb kann man nicht schwerer gehn mit der Pose.
Wie gesagt es ist ein sehr kleiner Fluss (25m breit). Vlt. sagt euch Prims etwas.

Beim Matchangeln gehe ich meist auf Weiten zwischen 15 und 20m, da die Fische meiner Meinung nach, ihre Fressrouten am Ufer vorbei haben.

Ich habe bisher Fertigfutter an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst, nur macht das jeder andere auch und ich will auch einfach meinen Horizont in Sachen Futter und Futter zusammenstellen erweitern.


----------



## Primsfischer (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Das hast du sicherlich recht.
> Für deine Wettkämpfe dieses Jahr wäre es sicherlich vorteilhaft erstmal mit hochwertigem Fertigfutter anzufangen und es dann anzupassen.
> 
> Außerhalb würde ich dann Erfahrung im Mischen von Einzelmehlen sammeln. Denn irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen. Ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und wenn du dir dann sicher bist, kamnst du es bei deinen Wettkämfen testen.
> ...




Hatte es auch so vor, vor den Wettkämpfen mein Futter zu testen und zu verfeinern bis es perfekt ausgereift ist , und dann beim Wettkampf richtig damit abzuräumen

Genau wegen meinem Intresse an dem Thema will ich mir ja selbst ein Futter zusammenstellen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



Primsfischer schrieb:


> Hatte es auch so vor, vor den Wettkämpfen mein Futter zu testen und zu verfeinern bis es perfekt ausgereift ist , und dann beim Wettkampf richtig damit abzuräumen
> 
> 
> 
> Genau wegen meinem Intresse an dem Thema will ich mir ja selbst ein Futter zusammenstellen




Schön, da ist der Nachwuchs ja gesichert. 

Petri Heil und Viel Erfolg


----------



## Primsfischer (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Danke


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Bevor du dir zu viele Gedanken über das Futter machst solltest du die von dir ausgewählten Angelarten perfektionieren. Das beste Futter nützt dir nichts wenn du die Stipprute oder Marchrute falsch führst oder wenn du beim Feedern nicht genau wirfst.
Auch nützt dir das Superfutter für leichte Strömung nichts, wenn diese zufällig stärker ist. Dann freut sich höchstens dein Mitangler flussabwärts.
Am Anfang solltest du dich auf eine Methode konzentrieren und nicht versuchen auf mehreren Hochzeiten gleichzeitig zu tanzen.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und vielleicht klappt es ja mit der einen oder anderen Platzierung auf dem Treppchen.


----------



## Primsfischer (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> Bevor du dir zu viele Gedanken über das Futter machst solltest du die von dir ausgewählten Angelarten perfektionieren. Das beste Futter nützt dir nichts wenn du die Stipprute oder Marchrute falsch führst oder wenn du beim Feedern nicht genau wirfst.
> Auch nützt dir das Superfutter für leichte Strömung nichts, wenn diese zufällig stärker ist. Dann freut sich höchstens dein Mitangler flussabwärts.
> Am Anfang solltest du dich auf eine Methode konzentrieren und nicht versuchen auf mehreren Hochzeiten gleichzeitig zu tanzen.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und vielleicht klappt es ja mit der einen oder anderen Platzierung auf dem Treppchen.



Also, dass das Futter nicht alles ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst und die Angelarten beherrsche ich durchaus, ich angel ja nicht erst seit gestern  
Und das Futter macht, neben Glück und Anglerkönnen, doch einen wesentlichen Teil aus. 
Außerdem kann ich auch das " Superfutter" noch auf die Gegebenheiten anpassen, die ich beim Fischen vorfinde.

Danke für die Erfolgswünsche


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



Primsfischer schrieb:


> Und das Futter macht, neben Glück und Anglerkönnen, doch einen wesentlichen Teil aus.



Futter ist mit der kleinste Teil-selbst das präzise Einbringen des Futters ist wichtiger .Stippen sieht einfacher aus als es ist-alles muss perfekt zusammenspielen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

schau mal hier,http://www.hjgdrescher.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=113

bin mit dem futter,zusätzen von drescher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Primsfischer (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Danke, das sieht doch ganz hilfreich aus


----------



## thanatos (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

da ich selbst nich mehr "Wettkampf"betreibe,mein Futter das mir einige
Pokale gebracht hat,es ist speziell für Brassen.
Zu gleichen Teilen-Paniermehl,Maismehl (oder feines Schrot),Biskuitmehl
und Copramelasse.Ein Teelöffel Zibetöl,ein Esslöffel Zücklis (Zuckerersatz)
in heißem Wasser aufgelöst .Pro Angelstunde etwa ein Liter Futter.
Geangelt hab ich mit Maden die auch mit Zibetöl aromatisiert waren.Obwohl zwei Ruten erlaubt waren hab ichs auch mit einer geschaft vorn zu sein.


----------



## Hümpfi (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Fahrt ihr für diese "Wettkämpfe" extra in unsere Nachbarländer?
In Deutschland gibt es jaa keine Wettkämpfe....... |kopfkrat


----------



## Primsfischer (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Nein das ist ein vereins -bzw. vereinsgenossenschaftsintern #:


----------



## Primsfischer (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



thanatos schrieb:


> da ich selbst nich mehr "Wettkampf"betreibe,mein Futter das mir einige
> Pokale gebracht hat,es ist speziell für Brassen.
> Zu gleichen Teilen-Paniermehl,Maismehl (oder feines Schrot),Biskuitmehl
> und Copramelasse.Ein Teelöffel Zibetöl,ein Esslöffel Zücklis (Zuckerersatz)
> ...



Endlich jemand der ein konkretes Rezept bringt 
:m
Danke


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

schaue doch mal ob du die alte Mosella-Futterfiebel noch irgendwo findest.Da werden die Grundsubstanzen und deren Einsatz beschrieben.
Bei Aromen achte das die schmecken und nicht nur gut riechen.


----------



## Primsfischer (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Find sie leider nicht mehr #q 

Hatte auch schon oft Aromen, die extrem bitter oder "synthetisch" geschmeckt haben.


----------



## ranndale (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Moin da Du vom Selbermischen anscheinen nicht abzubringen bist |bla: ,hab ich noch ein paar gute Links für Dich mit denen solltest du nun aber durchstarten können.Die lassen keine Fragen mehr offen.

http://www.einfachstippen.de/eigene-Video-s/Futter-selber-machen.

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php

Wünsche Dir viel erfolg beim testen #h.

Gruss Rann


----------



## Primsfischer (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Danke


----------



## NedRise (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Danke auch von mir...


----------



## thanatos (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

zu meinem beschriebenen Futter noch eine Ergänzung,
 setze beim Angeln im See dem Futter kein Pinkis zu
 sonst kann es dir passieren (wie mir) das du Unmengen Kleinfisch anlockst,sondern werf ab und zu eine Prise Maden
 rein.Im Fließgewässer soll das ja anders sein aber da bin ich nicht so versiert.Eine Alternative zu Zibetöl ist Brasem von
 van dem Eynden in Vanille oder Karamell.Statt zu sieben
 kannst du das Futter auch mit einem Handmixer in die richtige Konsistenz bringen.


----------

